# JBW in the Philippines: A real-life example



## AlexAP (Apr 12, 2021)

I have a friend who is living in the Philippines since more than one year. He's traveling the world since years and remained stuck in the Philippines after Corona.

He installed Tinder and got 1400 matches, since that he's slaying all the time. He showed me some pics. Here is an example. How the conversation started:







He asks for a recent pic of her:






The girl proceeds to tell him that she wants a kid from a white man and doesn't care that he will not be there to take care of him:






Here is another pic of the same girl (she is 22):






He showed me a pic of another girl he slayed who was 150 cm (4'9) that wasn't attractive, but not an ogre either. I don't know how the average girl looks that he slays.

Other things he told me:

- Women are VERY dtf. They are extremely horny he says. They tell him they only want to fuck, no relationship, and the average time from meeting to fucking is 1 1/2 hours.
- Sometimes women take pictures of him in the street and tell him "You so very handsome!"
- Some of them deliberately want to be deflowered by a white man. He took the virginity of a girl, and he is 38 yo.
- None of them asks for Visa or anything like that.

How does he look, you ask? He was good-looking earlier, but now he's bald and chubby. But the women don't care about that, he says. He even slayed a local beauty queen. They all tell him how good-looking his white skin is ...

He told me that he also has girls in Vietnam and other countries. He called this countries "All-you-can-eat-buffet". I didn't believe it at first, until he provided pics and then I saw all the Tinder experiments in the Philippines. This is the power of JBW. White men can have the sex life of Gengis Khan in SEA, even if they're not good-looking.


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Apr 12, 2021)

Doesn't count cause Nordic Stacy or death.


----------



## AlexAP (Apr 12, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> Doesn't count cause Nordic Stacy or death.


I'm pretty sure he doesn't want to marry one Filipina either. It's just for fun. 

Many guys who are interested in locationmaxxing for fun may like to hear the experiences that other men have. SEA = Harems for white men.


----------



## Cidre enjoyer (Apr 12, 2021)

how good looking is your friend ?


----------



## AlexAP (Apr 12, 2021)

Future chad said:


> how good looking is your friend ?


Not at all anymore. He was gymmaxxed and had a good face before, but now he's chubby. Also, he's bald since many years (I haven't seen any pictures of him with hair, I know him since 7 years). 

His height is 178 cm (5'8), that's very tall in the Philippines.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Apr 12, 2021)

She's a Becky and considering he is bragging to you about this girl, it's probably one of his better lays and an exception rather than the rule.

I believe it though, can become a becky slayer in phillipines easier than a whale-slayer in europe with similar effort.

I don't think I would care about slaying random phillipino sloots at age 38yo though. Atleast I hope not.

Maybe right now would be nice to go there for a few holidays and fuck some girls to build some confidence and experience. Build some self-respect, self worth.


----------



## Beetlejuice (Apr 12, 2021)

Africa mogs


----------



## AlexAP (Apr 12, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> She's a Becky and considering he is bragging to you about this girl, it's probably one of his better lays and an exception rather than the rule.


I didn't ask him for pics of the girls, he just showed two examples, this was one of them. Maybe he showed his best slay and she was en exception, yeah.

But he also told me he slayed a local beauty queen on another occasion where he didn't show me pics. I can't know for sure, but I think he does slay girls like that more than just once in a blue moon.


Syobevoli said:


> Maybe right now would be nice to go there for a few holidays and fuck some girls to build some confidence and experience. Build some self-respect, self worth.


Yes, doing it for fun sounds okay for me. I would like to do it in Latin America though. Maybe right after the pandemic. I think it's more difficult there than in SEA, but easier than in Europe (for tall, white men) and the girls in Latin America look better than in SEA.


----------



## AlexAP (Apr 12, 2021)

Beetlejuice said:


> Africa mogs


I think Africa is not well known for JBW guys. But from what I've heard, JBW is law there too and it's as easy as in SEA. Maybe it's the future of JBW, who knows ...


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Apr 12, 2021)

I would consider running jbw if I was confident that I could fuck raw without consequences like stds. Condoms are so shit, so traveling thousands of miles to to fuck ugly chicks and nut in a plastic bag is not appealing


----------



## AlexAP (Apr 12, 2021)

OOGABOOGA said:


> I would consider running jbw if I was confident that I could fuck raw without consequences like stds. Condoms are so shit, so traveling thousands of miles to to fuck ugly chicks and nut in a plastic bag is not appealing


About that ... He told me he takes Truvada, which is effective in preventing HIV. He told me this en passant, I didn't ask him if that means that he fucks raw. But obviously, it could mean just that. Now there's still the danger of other STD. But the risks of STD are overblown and you can protect yourself if you test yourself regularly.

Of course, there is also the danger of pregnancies. But if the women are on birth control, nothing could happen. However, many women told him that they want a white kid from him, so it maybe risky to trust them.


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Apr 12, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> About that ... He told me he takes Truvada, which is effective in preventing HIV. He told me this en passant, I didn't ask him if that means that he fucks raw. But obviously, it could mean just that. Now there's still the danger of other STD. But the risks of STD are overblown and you can protect yourself if you test yourself regularly.
> 
> Of course, there is also the danger of pregnancies. But if the women are on birth control, nothing could happen. However, many women told him that they want a white kid from him, so it maybe risky to trust them.


Do they have any legal power over you if you get them pregnant? I dont mind the idea of playing eugenicist for these chink hoes as long as I’m not on the hook. Like a sperm donor who actually fux


----------



## Wallenberg (Apr 12, 2021)

I once did a Tinder experiment in the Philippines and I did really well there.


----------



## AlexAP (Apr 12, 2021)

OOGABOOGA said:


> Do they have any legal power over you if you get them pregnant? I dont mind the idea of playing eugenicist for these chink hoes as long as I’m not on the hook. Like a sperm donor who actually fux


In praxis, I would say no. Because the women may not even know your real name or where you live and the Philippines is a third-world-country that won't find you.

The law in the Philippines clearly distinguishes between kids born to married couples ("legitimate children") and kids born out of wedlock ("illegitimate children"), and the mothers of kids born out of wedlock have all the parental rights and obligations. However, a mother can technically demand child support from the biological father, for example if the father has recognized the child (don't know if DNA tests are prevalent).

Here is a case of a Filipina that wanted to get child support from an American men who got her pregnant. It doesn't look good for her, as she must prove that the guy is the biological father and the lawyer she asked doesn't really know how as the guy is in the US and refuses to sign the birth certificate:








Illegitimate child can demand support from foreigner dad


Persida AcostaDear PAO,My former boyfriend is an American citizen while I am a Filipino citizen. We were processing my US visa (fiancé visa) application when we learned that I was...




www.manilatimes.net




I couldn't live with bringing kids into this world and don't caring about them. But I guess I couldn't stop you if you want to "help" these women to get their Hapa babies.


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Apr 12, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> In praxis, I would say no. Because the women may not even know your real name or where you live and the Philippines is a third-world-country that won't find you.
> 
> The law in the Philippines clearly distinguishes between kids born to married couples ("legitimate children") and kids born out of wedlock ("illegitimate children"), and the mothers of kids born out of wedlock have all the parental rights and obligations. However, a mother can technically demand child support from the biological father, for example if the father has recognized the child (don't know if DNA tests are prevalent).
> 
> ...


Yeah idk if I’d actually do it. Still a stretch, and a big one. In theory I don’t feel as bad about it partly bc they’re asian. I also wouldn’t be going with the goal of knocking up women who don’t want it.

I figure if a woman expresses that she wants a hapa mogger child and wants to go through being a single mother or cucking some dude, she’s probably not great wife or mother material anyway, so the child she inevitably births into a fucked up family life will at least be better or if he has tall waspy genes mixed in with the chink genes


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Apr 12, 2021)

i love half filipino half white girls they're so sexi


----------



## Biggdink (Apr 12, 2021)

Filipino girls are ugly af what’s the point ? If you have to run jbw go to South America , Middle East or even Africa (atleast they have nice bodies)


----------



## Entschuldigung (Apr 12, 2021)

Literally southeast asians are the ugliest humans to ever step on earth


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Apr 12, 2021)

would rather fuck a buncha escorts and call it a game than join the white incel in SEA club


----------



## AlexAP (Apr 12, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Filipino girls are ugly af what’s the point ? If you have to run jbw go to South America , Middle East or even Africa (atleast they have nice bodies)





Entschuldigung said:


> Literally southeast asians are the ugliest humans to ever step on earth





ifyouwannabemylover said:


> would rather fuck a buncha escorts and call it a game than join the white incel in SEA club


There are some who look good. A good-looking Filipina is better than a landwhale in the west.

But I agree, women in Latin America look better. If I run JBW at some point, it will be there.


----------



## Biggdink (Apr 12, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> There are some who look good. A good-looking Filipina is better than a landwhale in the west.
> 
> But I agree, women in Latin America look better. If I run JBW at some point, it will be there.


true but very rare for sea female to be attractive

I think Filipinos are one of the largest immigrant groups in Canada and I’ve seen 1 out of thousands who was mildly attractive, even Indians mog


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 12, 2021)

Wow another SEA jbw thread where a white man's competition is boyish rice twinks at 5'4 epic. Never seen this before.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 12, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> There are some who look good. A good-looking Filipina is better than a landwhale in the west.
> 
> But I agree, women in Latin America look better. If I run JBW at some point, it will be there.


Wouldnt recommend jbw in any high class area here in my country at least you need to be genuinely dimorphic and above average even as white in my experience. Maybe you could slay some low class beckys I guess in ghettos.


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (Apr 12, 2021)

Goddammit her flat wide nose so fucking disgusting 🤢 she is also bloated af psl 3/10


----------



## AlexAP (Apr 12, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> i love half filipino half white girls they're so sexi


True. This Hapa girls can be sexy, meanwhile Hapa boys are ER-fuel.

Lily Macapinlac:






Liza Soberano:






There were mixed Filipinas who won the Mis Universe crown, Pia Wurtzbach in 2015 and Catriona Gray in 2018. A clear case for having only female kids if there is a mixed white-asian couple.


----------



## AlexAP (Apr 12, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Wouldnt recommend jbw in any high class area here in my country at least you need to be genuinely dimorphic and above average even as white in my experience. Maybe you could slay some low class beckys I guess in ghettos.


Where do you live?

Anyways, don't worry about me, I was born in Bolivia and still speak Spanish, so Latin America wouldn't be that foreign to me. I'm also lucky to be 6 ft tall (the average height in Bolivia is 5'5), which will help for sure.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 12, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Where do you live?
> 
> Anyways, don't worry about me, I was born in Bolivia and still speak Spanish, so Latin America wouldn't be that foreign to me. I'm also lucky to be 6 ft tall (the average height in Bolivia is 5'5), which will help for sure.


Panama in a whitewashed high class area, hypergamous as fuck women but its the best looking women in the whole country.

That's pretty nice, my likely final height will be 5'11 6' depending as my current height is 5'10, my parents were very short 5'4-5'5 and 5'0. Height helps but you need dimorphism (look high t), wide frame, facial hair. women here tend to like sex appeal more from what i've observed, like big muscles and shit. A lot of white fucks come here expecting good looking women to bend over but it has been the opposite from what i've seen unless ur above average looking. SEA is the only place where JBW is universal even subhumans could slay there tbh


----------



## AlexAP (Apr 13, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> Wow another SEA jbw thread where a white man's competition is boyish rice twinks at 5'4 epic. Never seen this before.





volcelfatcel said:


> SEA is the only place where JBW is universal even subhumans could slay there tbh


Yes, JBW is strongest in SEA. I don't really know why. It's true that Filipino men are short. But the men in India, China and the Middle East are short too, yet still women prefer their own men in these countries and don't make it easy for foreigners to slay. 

The fact that JBW works at such a massive scale in SEA (and maybe Africa) is noteworthy, which was the point ot this thread. And the guy mentioned here actually went there and slayed instead of only doing a Tinder experiment.


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Apr 13, 2021)

Doesn't fucking work for me


----------



## AlexAP (Apr 13, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> Doesn't fucking work for me


Wdym? Did you try it and it didn't work? Or are you not white?


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 13, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Yes, JBW is strongest in SEA. I don't really know why. It's true that Filipino men are short. But the men in India, China and the Middle East are short too, yet still women prefer their own men in these countries and don't make it easy for foreigners to slay.
> 
> The fact that JBW works at such a massive scale in SEA (and maybe Africa) is noteworthy, which was the point ot this thread. And the guy mentioned here actually went there and slayed instead of only doing a Tinder experiment.


JBW in SEA is next level easy because your competition is ricecels at 5'4 with boyish looks, no facial hair, no dimorphism, low DHT, low T ETC. The average white man has more dimorphism than a ricecel and it's not even close. That is why i think JBW is so insane in SEA, your competition is legit subhumans you are relatively chad there. Now go to any white country, the average white man unironically struggles with sex lol. It's relative to that population if u get what i mean


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Apr 13, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Wdym? Did you try it and it didn't work? Or are you not white?


I'm half white and black

Tried it on yubo and didn't work for shit


----------



## AlexAP (Apr 13, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> JBW in SEA is next level easy because your competition is ricecels at 5'4 with boyish looks, no facial hair, no dimorphism, low DHT, low T ETC. The average white man has more dimorphism than a ricecel and it's not even close. That is why i think JBW is so insane in SEA, your competition is legit subhumans you are relatively chad there. Now go to any white country, the average white man unironically struggles with sex lol. It's relative to that population if u get what i mean


Brutal. 

I still find it weird that Indian and Chinese women don't make it easy for whites to slay. Indian men aren't that much better-looking than Filipinos (or at all), and there is no JBW in India. And the women in SEA, at least the ones in the Philippines, seem to be extremely horny, like they don't make it just easy for whites to date Filipinas, they seek them out for ONS, it's crazy. There's maybe something we're missing that explains the situation. Or it's just a fetish of SEA women, without any other explanation.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 13, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Brutal.
> 
> I still find it weird that Indian and Chinese women don't make it easy for whites to slay. Indian men aren't that much better-looking than Filipinos (or at all), and there is no JBW in India. And the women in SEA, at least the ones in the Philippines, seem to be extremely horny, like they don't make it just easy for whites to date Filipinas, they seek them out for ONS, it's crazy. There's maybe something we're missing that explains the situation. Or it's just a fetish of SEA women, without any other explanation.


Jbw is still real in India but it's far far less stronger than SEA. I think jbw applies in rice countries more, Chinese as well less stronger than pinoys. Philippines is the easiest country to slay in if ur white, you could be st blackops2cel and slay.


----------



## Jamesothy (Apr 13, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> I have a friend who is living in the Philippines since more than one year. He's traveling the world since years and remained stuck in the Philippines after Corona.
> 
> He installed Tinder and got 1400 matches, since that he's slaying all the time. He showed me some pics. Here is an example. How the conversation started:
> 
> ...


This is all true, and Filipinas are the worst when it comes to white worship, but you gotta understand this all makes things so much more difficult to find a girl worth marrying in Asia if you're a white man. You got so many sl*ts coming at you all the time from every angle that it's very hard to find a good/normal girl. I spent seven years in Asia, five of them being able to understand the local language, before I found my wife. I would have married much sooner had I found the right girl, but she simply didn't exist for me. Most women in Asia won't go for white men. It doesn't seem that way though because, as a white man, all the sl*ts/crazy b*tches are gonna instantly zero in on you and come out of the woodwork wherever you go. 

One of the best ways to know if a girl in Asia is a sl*t is if she speaks good English. If she can communicate with you then she's probably not anything to write home about. I've seen so many white dudes over here get themselves into a terrible situation by marrying the wrong woman.


----------



## AlexAP (Apr 13, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> This is all true, and Filipinas are the worst when it comes to white worship, but you gotta understand this all makes things so much more difficult to find a girl worth marrying in Asia if you're a white man. You got so many sl*ts coming at you all the time from every angle that it's very hard to find a good/normal girl. I spent seven years in Asia, five of them being able to understand the local language, before I found my wife. I would have married much sooner had I found the right girl, but she simply didn't exist for me. Most women in Asia won't go for white men. It doesn't seem that way though because, as a white man, all the sl*ts/crazy b*tches are gonna instantly zero in on you and come out of the woodwork wherever you go.
> 
> One of the best ways to know if a girl in Asia is a sl*t is if she speaks good English. If she can communicate with you then she's probably not anything to write home about. I've seen so many white dudes over here get themselves into a terrible situation by marrying the wrong woman.


I guess most JBW guys want to go there to slay, not find a gf/wife. They don't really care if the girls are slutty, most don't want to stay in SEA for long time. 

But yeah, if you want to find a gf/wife, it may be more difficult with that environment. I don't know much about that, but isn't it like in the west, where the Stacys are less slutty than the Beckys? There have been some guys who found a gf in SEA, and often times she looked quiet good. Here is an example:


----------



## Deleted member 4804 (Apr 13, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> This is all true, and Filipinas are the worst when it comes to white worship, but you gotta understand this all makes things so much more difficult to find a girl worth marrying in Asia if you're a white man. You got so many sl*ts coming at you all the time from every angle that it's very hard to find a good/normal girl. I spent seven years in Asia, five of them being able to understand the local language, before I found my wife. I would have married much sooner had I found the right girl, but she simply didn't exist for me. Most women in Asia won't go for white men. It doesn't seem that way though because, as a white man, all the sl*ts/crazy b*tches are gonna instantly zero in on you and come out of the woodwork wherever you go.
> 
> One of the best ways to know if a girl in Asia is a sl*t is if she speaks good English. If she can communicate with you then she's probably not anything to write home about. I've seen so many white dudes over here get themselves into a terrible situation by marrying the wrong woman.


Imagine unironically making happas with a asians. Gl with ur next eliot rodger


----------



## Jamesothy (Apr 13, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> I guess most JBW guys want to go there to slay, not find a gf/wife. They don't really care if the girls are slutty, most don't want to stay in SEA for long time.
> 
> But yeah, if you want to find a gf/wife, it may be more difficult with that environment. I don't know much about that, but isn't it like in the west, where the Stacys are less slutty than the Beckys? There have been some guys who found a gf in SEA, and often times she looked quiet good. Here is an example:



I'd say it's give and take with stacys and beckies. Over here, in this particular country, I'd say both stacys as well as really ugly girls are the most slutty. Most girls in general aren't as slutty as in the West though.


----------



## Jamesothy (Apr 13, 2021)

Fatsofag said:


> Imagine unironically making happas with a asians. Gl with ur next eliot rodger


Elliot Rodger had a faggot beta simp for a father.


----------



## Lux (Apr 13, 2021)

vacationfuel


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Apr 13, 2021)

wow bro


----------



## gamma (Apr 13, 2021)

What's your friend ethnicity? Eye and hair colour? Skin is pale white or a bit tanned?


----------



## Jamesothy (Apr 13, 2021)

Fatsofag said:


> Imagine unironically making happas with a asians. Gl with ur next eliot rodger





Jamesothy said:


> Elliot Rodger had a faggot beta simp for a father.


Come on! You sons of Abraham seem to never want to get into arguements with us goyim. Hit the ball back to me.


----------



## AlexAP (Apr 13, 2021)

gamma said:


> What's your friend ethnicity? Eye and hair colour? Skin is pale white or a bit tanned?


Ethnicity: White German

Eye colour: Brown

Hair colour: ... ... ... BALD

Skin: Not pale, but not tanned either (maybe a little bit tanned)


----------



## gamma (Apr 13, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Ethnicity: White German
> 
> Eye colour: Brown
> 
> ...


Does he have beard or he's clean shaven?


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Apr 13, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> Doesn't count cause Nordic Stacy or death.


----------



## AlexAP (Apr 13, 2021)

gamma said:


> Does he have beard or he's clean shaven?


He has stubble, dark brown.


----------



## AlexAP (Apr 13, 2021)

Proex said:


> wow bro


Are you a Filipino?


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Apr 13, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Are you a Filipino?


maybe, she looks like my maids though


----------



## Mongrelcel (Apr 13, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> His height is 178 cm (5'8),


178 and 5'8 are two different heights
178 is 5'10


----------



## AlexAP (Apr 13, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> 178 and 5'8 are two different heights
> 178 is 5'10


You're right. 

The Google calculator keeps telling me 178 cm is 5'84, but other sources tell me it's 5'10. Don't know why Google fails here.


----------



## Mongrelcel (Apr 13, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> You're right.
> 
> The Google calculator keeps telling me 178 cm is 5'84, but other sources tell me it's 5'10. Don't know why Google fails here.
> View attachment 1088827


youre confusing 5.8 feet, with 5 feet 8 inches. 

5.8 != 5'8


----------



## AlexAP (Apr 13, 2021)

Mongrelcel said:


> youre confusing 5.8 feet, with 5 feet 8 inches.
> 
> 5.8 != 5'8


Yeah, low IQ moment from my side.


----------



## weallburninhell (Apr 24, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> I have a friend who is living in the Philippines since more than one year. He's traveling the world since years and remained stuck in the Philippines after Corona.
> 
> He installed Tinder and got 1400 matches, since that he's slaying all the time. He showed me some pics. Here is an example. How the conversation started:
> 
> ...


this is the most cope thread i ever read, u legit got aboner to this type of girls? I legit can fuck this type of girls anytime i want but i repuse cause its fucking disguisting, its like fucking a below average subhuman girls cant comprehend how foreign try to fuck this type of girls for lay count, its illogical


----------



## Wallenberg (Apr 24, 2021)

@Jamesothy have you been to the Philippines?


----------



## AlexAP (Apr 24, 2021)

weallburninhell said:


> u legit got aboner to this type of girls?


Lol no.


weallburninhell said:


> I legit can fuck this type of girls anytime i want but i repuse cause its fucking disguisting, its like fucking a below average subhuman girls cant comprehend how foreign try to fuck this type of girls for lay count, its illogical


Most guys go there for quantity, because it's so much easier to find a lot of girls as a White man than it is in the West. 

If you're not ugly, you can get Beckys in the Philippines, not everyone is subhuman there.


----------



## AlexAP (Apr 24, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> @Jamesothy have you been to the Philippines?


He already said in another thread that he was never in the Philippines.


----------



## Jamesothy (Apr 24, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> @Jamesothy have you been to the Philippines?


Never been. Hopefully one day though. I'd love to see Manila.


----------



## AlexAP (Apr 26, 2021)

He just slayed her




He said he had to wait for the second time, but it was only the second girl that didn't sleep with him the first time.


----------



## Matthias8272 (Apr 26, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> I'm half white and black
> 
> Tried it on yubo and didn't work for shit


Is there an option to change location on yubo? I'm half white half maori don't plan on SEAmaxxing but would be curious to see if I pass as white to them when i dont pass at all


----------



## Dravi_Phen (May 10, 2021)

You can be JB-anything (apart from SEA) in SEA and slay, kek.


----------



## AlexAP (Oct 24, 2021)

Update from a few days ago.

- He says life in SEA is like a dream. He goes swimming on the beach and to restaurants everyday, he has many friends, the gyms are open and he's even making good money.
- He can have sex 2-3 times a day everyday if he wants, he has a harem of young girls.
- The only downside is that people are very low-IQ. He can only have "normal" conversations with expats.

Here are some other pics of girls he's slaying.










The first girl hooked him up with a few of her friends jfl.


----------



## TheTrueAlphaMale (Oct 24, 2021)

@Übermogger @isis_Bleach thoughts?


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 24, 2021)

asian women are so white worshipping 

i feel so bad for their men


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 24, 2021)

@lutte time to run jbw in sea


----------



## sytyl (Oct 24, 2021)

Being incel is preferable to this. Where is your friends dignity?


----------



## lutte (Oct 24, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> @lutte time to run jbw in sea


No you and me will go jbw in brazil


----------



## lutte (Oct 24, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> @lutte time to run jbw in sea





masaka said:


> *I would rather die then go slay some junglegooks in some shithole country*


----------



## turkproducer (Oct 24, 2021)

lutte said:


> No you and me will go jbw in brazil


unironically some latin countries already have predom white chadriguez that they already worship 

also SA isn’t that white worshipping, even 5’5 brown ricardo slays from what i’ve heard 

@kjsbdfiusdf thots?


----------



## AlexAP (Oct 24, 2021)

masaka said:


> *I would rather die then go slay some junglegooks in some shithole country*


Volcel if you wouldn't slay this.


AlexAP said:


> View attachment 1108081


----------



## AlexAP (Oct 24, 2021)

lutte said:


> No you and me will go jbw in brazil


Good choice ngl.


----------



## AlexAP (Oct 24, 2021)

sytyl said:


> Being incel is preferable to this. Where is your friends dignity?


He's already 38 and doesn't want to get married, so what.


----------



## sytyl (Oct 24, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> He's already 38 and doesn't want to get married, so what.


even worse then


----------



## AlexAP (Oct 24, 2021)

sytyl said:


> even worse then


Why is it worse? Being a white oldcel in SEA is better than in the West.


----------



## sytyl (Oct 24, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Why is it worse? Being a white oldcel in SEA is better than in the West.


at his age he should have a loving wife and kids by now 
instead he decides to spend his days cooming in goblinas


----------



## AlexAP (Oct 24, 2021)

sytyl said:


> at his age he should have a loving wife and kids by now
> instead he decides to spend his days cooming in goblinas


He could have married, but he doesn't want to.
He's Giga-NT and extroverted and likes to travel, so he's happy without family.


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Oct 24, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> boyish rice twinks at 5'4


those same people steal my good paying banking jobs and university spots of locals. just fair if i have a go with their women


----------



## AlexAP (Oct 24, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> those some people steal my good paying banking jobs and university spots of locals.


JFL Asians are taking over everywhere (except Asian pussys).


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Oct 24, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Update from a few days ago.
> 
> - He says life in SEA is like a dream. He goes swimming on the beach and to restaurants everyday, he has many friends, the gyms are open and he's even making good money.
> - He can have sex 2-3 times a day everyday if he wants, he has a harem of young girls.
> ...


care to say what he does for a living? did he save a lot of money before going traveling?


AlexAP said:


> JFL Asians are taking over everywhere (except Asian pussys).


bro, you're also german, literally 50% of my masters degree spots at a pretty good STATE UNIVERSITY are given to rich foreign boyish asian twinks who's parents just want their kid to get a degree from europe. it makes no sense


----------



## Wallenberg (Oct 24, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> those same people steal my good paying banking jobs and university spots of locals. just fair if i have a go with their women


The ones who steal jobs and school places are from Korea, China, and Vietnam. These girls have higher standards than Thai and Filipino women. 

The easiest Asian women are Filipinos and Thais. The Philippines and Thailand are JBW hotspots. Many ugly and old white guys get women from Thailand and the Philippines. Filipinos often work as nurses and construction workers. Thais tend to be prostitutes or wives of JBW men.


----------



## AlexAP (Oct 24, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> care to say what he does for a living? did he save a lot of money before going traveling?


He had a business with a few friends some years ago, but now he's doing something at his own. He was always entrepreneurial.


MoeZart said:


> bro, you're also german, literally 50% of my masters degree spots at a pretty good STATE UNIVERSITY are given to rich foreign boyish asian twinks who's parents just want their kid to get a degree from europe. it makes no sense


Yeah, I've seen that too. We are schooling the future elites of foreign countries.


----------



## Wallenberg (Oct 24, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> We are schooling the future elites of foreign countries.


Best Asian students go to top American unis, maybe Oxbridge.


----------



## Ronnie (Oct 24, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> About that ... He told me he takes Truvada, which is effective in preventing HIV. He told me this en passant, I didn't ask him if that means that he fucks raw. But obviously, it could mean just that. Now there's still the danger of other STD. But the risks of STD are overblown and you can protect yourself if you test yourself regularly.
> 
> Of course, there is also the danger of pregnancies. But if the women are on birth control, nothing could happen. However, many women told him that they want a white kid from him, so it maybe risky to trust them.


I’m such an incel that I forgot diseases were a thing. If you can catch something nasty that probably means you aren’t slaying high quality women. Are the women legit? They could be scams or maybe your friend is telling you tales from the basement. It does not really matter at the end. If it’s not a prime monogamous relationship with a Nordic princess then what are we really doing?


----------



## AlexAP (Oct 24, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Best Asian students go to top American unis, maybe Oxbridge.


Yes but many Asian students who study in Europe outside of Oxbridge will still be part of the elites in their home countries later.


----------



## AlexAP (Oct 24, 2021)

Ronnie said:


> Are the women legit?


Yes.


Ronnie said:


> They could be scams or maybe your friend is telling you tales from the basement.


He's traveling the world since years, I know that. And it's not like we don't know women in these countries like White men, he's just a prime example.


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Oct 24, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> The ones who steal jobs and school places are from Korea, China, and Vietnam. These girls have higher standards than Thai and Filipino women.
> 
> The easiest Asian women are Filipinos and Thais. The Philippines and Thailand are JBW hotspots. Many ugly and old white guys get women from Thailand and the Philippines. Filipinos often work as nurses and construction workers. Thais tend to be prostitutes or wives of JBW men.


i've had some good success with top of the line korean and japanese girls, but you're right, it's way easier with SEAs, just doesn't appeal to me


----------



## Wallenberg (Oct 24, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Yes but many Asian students who study in Europe outside of Oxbridge will still be part of the elites in their home countries later.


Xi Jinping's daughter studied at Harvard.


----------



## Wallenberg (Oct 24, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> i've had some good success with top of the line korean and japanese girls, but you're right, it's way easier with SEAs, just doesn't appeal to me


I don't like Thais and Filipinas.

I like Koreans, Japanese, Chinese and Vietnamese. They look good and are educated.


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Oct 24, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Xi Jinping's daughter studied at Harvard.


yeah but the kids of local normal millionaires have to go somewhere too, and state sponsored top european universities are second in line after ivy league schools. which makes it even worse because the state is literally paying the university to give away spots to foreigners, contrary to self-funded schools like in the US


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Oct 24, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> I like Koreans, Japanese, Chinese and Vietnamese. They look good and are educated.


a fellow man of good taste, may your LGBT identity banking job send you traveling to these countries and slay


----------



## Wallenberg (Oct 24, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> a fellow man of good taste, may your LGBT identity banking job send you traveling to these countries and slay


I have matched with 2 hot Vietnamese management consultants lately but we haven't talked a lot on tinder. Another one told me he found a guy and wants to see how it goes before continuing to talk with me. Didn't unmatch me.


----------



## Wallenberg (Oct 24, 2021)

Oh and I have had sex with a Filipino nurse here. But I don't consider them for LTR.


----------



## AlexAP (Oct 24, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> I don't like Thais and Filipinas.
> 
> I like Koreans, Japanese, Chinese and Vietnamese. They look good and are educated.


Very true. Especially the difference between Vietnamese and Thais/Filipinas in looks and IQ is incredible, considering they're in the same region.


----------



## Wallenberg (Oct 24, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Very true. Especially the difference between Vietnamese and Thais/Filipinas in looks and IQ is incredible, considering they're in the same region.


Yeah. Finnish universities have also Chinese and Vietnamese students (also Koreans and Japanese but way less than aforementioned). We also have Filipinos and Thais here, but they are either nurses or prostitutes, or wives of JBW men. 

CVKJ mog both IQ and looks-wise TF.


----------



## khvirgin (Oct 24, 2021)

What's his job?
some online shit?
I legit want to try JBW in SEA, but I don't want to live there, just fuck around during a vacation


----------



## AlexAP (Oct 24, 2021)

khvirgin said:


> What's his job?
> some online shit?


Yeah, he's earning money online, but he does it on his own.


----------



## Deleted member 13367 (Oct 24, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> yeah but the kids of local normal millionaires have to go somewhere too, and state sponsored top european universities are second in line after ivy league schools. which makes it even worse because the state is literally paying the university to give away spots to foreigners, contrary to self-funded schools like in the US


You're delusional if you think any european uni except oxbridge and zurich are even comparable to us schools in the eyes of the foreigners. Top asian students would rather go to a renowned asian university (singapore, c9). 
USA mogs eu to the grave when it comes to international prestige


----------



## Wallenberg (Oct 24, 2021)

@AlexAP I think especially thais are low iq.


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Oct 24, 2021)

CompleteFailure said:


> You're delusional if you think any european uni except oxbridge and zurich are even comparable to us schools in the eyes of the foreigners. Top asian students would rather go to a renowned asian university (singapore, c9).
> USA mogs eu to the grave when it comes to international prestige


keep coping. look at the CVs of people working in top investment banks or consulting firms, ivy leagues are only highly regarded in the US, most entry positions in europe come from top european universities, bocconi in italy, PSL paris france, WHU germany, StGallen Swiss

are you from a third-world country and got fed too much US propaganda?


----------



## Deleted member 13367 (Oct 24, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> keep coping. look at the CVs of people working in top investment banks or consulting firms, ivy leagues are only highly regarded in the US, most entry positions in europe come from top european universities


Ivy leagues are highly regarded everywhere lmao. Everyone knows what ivy league is but no one knows any good european university except the british ones (which arent eu anyway). Also most top eu schools are easy-to get into but hard to graduate while American ones are hard to get into and hard to graduate, which makes them appear more competetive.
Trust me, I study at an eu uni which is consistently top 40-50 worldwide and top 10-15 in eu (including uk). these institutions have 0 prestige and arent seen as something special


----------



## Wallenberg (Oct 24, 2021)

CompleteFailure said:


> Ivy leagues are highly regarded everywhere lmao. Everyone knows what ivy league is but no one knows any good european university except the british ones (which arent eu anyway). Also most top eu schools are easy-to get into but hard to graduate while American ones are hard to get into and hard to graduate, which makes them appear more competetive.
> Trust me, I study at an eu uni which is consistently top 40-50 worldwide and top 10-15 in eu (including uk). these institutions have 0 prestige and arent seen as something special


hard to graduate? in us sometimes students pass the course just because they tried even if they didn't learn anything. grade inflation is a thing.


----------



## AlexAP (Oct 24, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> @AlexAP I think especially thais are low iq.


Don't know, my friend told me that Filipinos are very low-IQ. And it seems like they have the lowest IQ scores in SEA.


----------



## Wallenberg (Oct 24, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Don't know, my friend told me that Filipinos are very low-IQ. And it seems like they have the lowest IQ scores in SEA.


Filipina nurses aren't necessarily very low IQ. Filipinos speak better English than THais.


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Oct 24, 2021)

CompleteFailure said:


> Ivy leagues are highly regarded everywhere lmao. Everyone knows what ivy league is but no one knows any good european university except the british ones (which arent eu anyway). Also most top eu schools are easy-to get into but hard to graduate while American ones are hard to get into and hard to graduate, which makes them appear more competetive.
> Trust me, I study at an eu uni which is consistently top 40-50 worldwide and top 10-15 in eu (including uk). these institutions have 0 prestige and arent seen as something special


look at entry position jobs of the firms you want to get into, ivy leagues are not so special, i promise you, all propaganda 

if you went to a decent school you'll be fine


----------



## LastHopeForNorman (Oct 24, 2021)

AlexAP said:


> Update from a few days ago.
> 
> - He says life in SEA is like a dream. He goes swimming on the beach and to restaurants everyday, he has many friends, the gyms are open and he's even making good money.
> - He can have sex 2-3 times a day everyday if he wants, he has a harem of young girls.
> ...



What job does he have?


----------



## isis_Bleach (Oct 24, 2021)

TheTrueAlphaMale said:


> @Übermogger @isis_Bleach thoughts?


Only confirms in my head to move to Asia more and ignore normies telling me it’s bad
Ngl this thread got me hard thinking about all the gooks I will slay


----------



## AlexAP (Oct 31, 2021)

OOGABOOGA said:


> I would consider running jbw if I was confident that I could fuck raw without consequences like stds. Condoms are so shit, so traveling thousands of miles to to fuck ugly chicks and nut in a plastic bag is not appealing


Another update: He told me a few days ago that contraception is unknown there and he indeed goes raw everytime he fucks jfl.


----------



## AlexAP (Oct 31, 2021)

LastHopeForNorman said:


> What job does he have?


He was making money with an online business the last years, right now I think he's self-employed.


----------



## AlexAP (Nov 4, 2021)

JFL the thread was posted on .is:








JBW in the Philippines: A real-life example


I have a friend who is living in the Philippines since more than one year. He's traveling the world since years and remained stuck in the Philippines after Corona. He installed Tinder and got 1400 matches, since that he's slaying all the time. He showed me some pics. Here is an example. How the...




incels.is


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Nov 4, 2021)

I believe it..

I have lived similar in Thailand but it's not as good as Ph.


----------



## AlexAP (Nov 4, 2021)

Mr_Norwood said:


> I believe it..
> 
> I have lived similar in Thailand but it's not as good as Ph.


What was your laycount in Thailand? How many years were you there?


----------

